

Show HN: DevData.io – The data you need in the programming language you want - vlucas
http://devdata.io/

======
karaokeyoga
Quebec (the Canadian province) has no accent in its English variant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec#cite_note-
EFname-7](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec#cite_note-EFname-7)

~~~
karaokeyoga
also, small typo: "Service devloped"

~~~
vlucas
Thanks! I have corrected both and will re-deploy shortly.

------
nstart
Nice! Just saw this. I love it. Thanks a lot for this resource.

